# "Colon Cleanse" Products & IBS



## SandyF (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi,

I've had combo IBS-D and IBS-C since I was a teenager (I'm 50, now), and have been able to manage the "D" side of things fairly well through diet alone -- mainly, by avoiding trigger foods. Becoming a vegetarian 12 years ago was especially helpful. However, lately I've been having a lot more trouble with constipation and fatigue. I've read that chronic constipation can cause fatigue, and that it's a good idea to do a periodic colon cleanse to remove the toxins from your body that can cause it.

My question is: has anyone here ever done a so-called colon/intestinal cleanse (the product mentioned was called Oxy-Powder), and if so, did it cause any side effects? I worry that something like that may cause bloating, camps and diarrhea, which I obviously want to avoid.

Does anyone here see any benefit in these 'cleanse' products? Does anyone else here have a problem w/ chronic fatigue that you believe to be linked to IBS-C?

Many thanks,

SandyF


----------



## Bpd1962 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have entertained the idea but am long time gastric bypass pt. I am afraid of complications with my 2oz pouch.
When I get totally stopped up I will be so fatigued. But I do have Chronic Fatigue since the 1990 's. I will get backed up all the way to my pouch. On exray tech said I was FULL of s....... 
I tend to throw up all foods, soft or not, when I am backed up. Not fun!!


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

It would be a good idea to check with the gastro before trying those products..I have IBS_C and I would never try them


----------



## SandyF (Aug 5, 2013)

Okay, I think I'm going to keep looking for something for my chronic constipation instead. Thanks!


----------



## Jaydor53 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I found this website because I'm in the middle of a bout and was looking for alternatives to my approach but haven't really found a better one. I've joined anyway, mainly in the hope of helping as I only get very occasional flare-ups of IBS-C, the last one being probably more than a decade ago, but I do seem to have found a regime which helps things keep moving when they occur.

Basically I use the "throw everything at it but the kitchen sink" approach. So for the last three days in the evenings I've taken 40ml or 50ml of a generic Lactulose equivalent which is much cheaper than Lactulose (Dulcolax or Miralax in the U.S. I think but would suggest searching out a generic as I've heard they are expensive there too), two senna tablets (Senokot is the brand name known in the UK but there are cheaper alternatives, eg. Wilkinson's own label version), two Colofac tabs (I know you're only supposed to take one but hey, it's just a muscle relaxant!), a Mintec capsule (mint oil, definitely only one of those), two ibuprofen tabs and to combat any acidity or acid reflux I drink the undiluted juice of a freshly squeezed lemon. How many just screamed "WHAAAT!" at the idea of drinking lemon juice to get rid of stomach acid? Well lemon juice is NOT acid it's alkaline and it's the perfect and healthy alternative to all those antacid remedies. When I go to bed I lie on my back on an electric heatpad to relax the back muscles (which are often the main culprits in IBS in my experience). In the mornings I just take a Colofac and a Mintec because I need not to have to rush to the loo to often through the day! Through the day I just take a couple of Ibrofen to keep the pain at bay. A couple of things to note regarding Lactulose or equivalents is that it's important to keep sipping plenty of water (or mint tea which is what I use) for at least an hour or two after taking it. Also it can cause wind but that's really only if there's nothing for it to work on which is probably not the case for most IBS-C sufferers.

So let me tell you my IBS and constipation haven't stood the ghost of a chance against this lot. The first couple of days I had a reasonable movement in the morning followed by several small ones through the day. Last night the Lactulose finally worked its magic in full measure and this morning (day 4) I had another major clear out on waking followed by another an hour and a half later. The pain has almost gone and the bowel spasm (cramps or whatever you want to call it) I've had for the last three days also has relaxed considerably.

I hope this will help at least a few if not all. I realise that compared to most my IBS problem is pretty mild but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Happykaz (Aug 21, 2013)

I have used Oxy Powder. I thought it was a miracle at first. I used it for two days only and had such a good 'clear out' that I didnt go ahead with the full cleanse of 7 days.

Since then I have used it as a standard laxative pill. Like taking senna or dulcolax. I know a lot of reviews and stuff on the internet say you can take it regularly but I always worry things will stop working as Senna no longer works for me.

Three pills will make me go, four pills will give me a pretty good clear out but its like watery D so I'm not sure it gets it all out. Tips- take on an empty stomach and drinks tons!!

However, at £30 a bottle. It might be worth doing the same programme for a cleanse with a high dose of magnesium citrate. It seems to me this is prob the basic ingredient of oxypowder, but I cant be sure from their site as they use a lot of jargon!!

Let us know how you get on...


----------



## BentNBroken (Aug 31, 2013)

Sandy, if you're initial problem was IBS-D, then OxyPowder may work well for you (but again, everyone's pathology is slightly different so there's no telling how you will like it or respond to it until you try).

I was a "veteran" OxyPowder user (for 6.5 years straight). In my experience, as I improved my health, I can definitely vouch that becoming dependent on it is a non-issue&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; I was in such BAD shape (1 BM every THREE WEEKS) when I first learned about OxyPowder that I literally took 15-20 capsules per DAY&#8230;&#8230;.. and when I stopped using it last June (6.5 yrs later), I was down to just 5-10 capsules every other day (which is a HUGE decrease&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; especially since when I first used the product in 2005, there was more ingredients per capsule!). Also, if it makes you feel any better, several of my doctors (including my GI doc) said: "This is FAR better than ANY medication I could prescribe and completely safe if you need to use it for the rest of your life)"

However, my OxyPowder "cure" was not without some major drawbacks (at least for me&#8230; I'm not sure if others have had this happen or how common this may be):

1) There was NO happy medium. What I mean by this is that I went from 1 BM every 3 weeks (prior to starting OxyPowder) to LITERALLY 20-30 liquid BMs per DAY! I tried to dial down and find a happy medium in dose but there was NONE. For example, in the very beginning, 17 capsules was my threshold&#8230; anything less and I simply would NOT be able to go; but 17 or more and things were completely liquid.

Now, the "good" thing is that (unlike diarrhea) the liquid BMs were completely controllable&#8230; if I had the urge to go but couldn't get to the restroom, there was no worries whatsoever that I'd inadvertently "let loose"; (almost like sitting in a meeting having to pee; unless you have urinary incontinence, it's more of an annoyance).

Anyhow, as a result of the years of liquid BM's many of my current natural doctors think that I likely have deficiencies as a result (although all of my standard blood work / CBC profile is "textbook perfect").

2) The other MAJOR problem (at least for me) is that I simply "traded" problems. In other words, OxyPowder CURED my constipation (from fecal matter)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. but even when I was luckily enough to weight just 105 lbs., I looked several months pregnant due to the EXTREME gas build-up (which was excruciatingly painful). Prior to using OxyPowder, I had gotten so used to the constipation that week 1 I'd be pain free, week 2 slightly uncomfortable, and week 3 VERY uncomfortable; but never really any pain (except for when passing the 3 weeks worth of stool which literally looked like a small child!!!). However, despite the excruciating gas pain I experienced (as a result of the OxyPowder liquefying my stools), the excruciating pain was somehow better than dealing with the chronic constipation&#8230; thus I continued to use OxyPowder, for almost 7 years&#8230;.


----------

